# Erklärung: Dpi vs. Sensitivity? PCGH Artikel?



## Woody83 (15. März 2013)

*Erklärung: Dpi vs. Sensitivity? PCGH Artikel?*

So meine Lieben,...

...ich habe mich heute ein wenig eingelesen in verschieden Threads auf PCGH bezüglich des Themas DPI bei Mäusen und der Empfindlichkeit die man einstellen kann. Ich habe schon einiges Erfahren dazu, dennoch finde ich ist es doch teilweise ein wenig widersprüchlich was die Leute schreiben. Im Übrigen gibt es nun eigentlich ein aktuellen Artikel die Gamer Mäuse Hardware sowie die Software genau erklärt??? In einem Thread von 2010 stand das es so was gab aber halt auch net aktuell.

Was ich wissen will, ist hauptsächlich ob es nun gut ist die DPI/CPI hoch zu stellen wegen der höheren "Abtastung" <--v. jetzt technisch nicht ganz korrekt, und die Empfindlichkeit runter zu stellen, um mehr Präzision zu erhalten?! Habe gelesen, das die DPI Einstellung was mit dem Monitor zu tun hat, also bei 1920x1080 sollte es ca. bei 2000 DPI sein oder so! Die Empfindlichkeit, ist die jetzt nun Software seitig, ja klar, ne?! Das ist doch dann wiederum net gut, da da ja wieder was berechnet wird!

Leute das sind alles nur Nuoncen ich weiß, nu interessiert mich das aber auch schon rein technisch alles.....! Habe eine Roccat Kone Pure und Ein 23" Samsung mit 1920x1080p Auflösung.... und spiele BF3

Für Antworten wäre ich Euch dankbar, auch links, die v. genau das erklären, was ich wissen will!

LG


----------



## Laudian (15. März 2013)

*AW: Erklärung: Dpi vs. Sensitivity ??? PCGH Artikel ???*

DPI = Dots per Inch
CPI = Counts per Inch
Beides ist das gleiche und gibt an. um wieviele Pixel sich der Mauszeiger bewegt, wenn die Maus einen Inch (2,54cm) verschoben wird.

Gaming Muse Roundup Technologie - DPI und CPI

Als Scharfschütze bietet sich eine niedrige DPI an, im Häuserkampf eher eine hohe. Im Idealfall schaltest du das auf Tastendruck um.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Erklärung: Dpi vs. Sensitivity ??? PCGH Artikel ???*

1. man muss nicht hinter nahezu jeden Satz ein Ausrufezeichen setzen  

2. eigentlich braucht man nur einen einzigen festen DPI-Wert. Die feinjustierung regelt man sowieso am besten per in-game-sens. Als DPI-Wert sollte 1.800 völlig ausreichen.

3. wichtig ist vor allem eine Sache: die Windows-Sensitivität niemals höher als 6/11 stellen, weil sonst sehr stark interpoliert wird. Weniger geht zwar auch, aber der Idealwert ist 6/11.

4. die Sache mit der DPI dient zu einem großen Teil vor allem dem Marketing. Viele "Unwissende" meinen, daß man mit einer "drölftausend"-DPI Maus der über-Progamer ist, oder das die Abtastung dann besonders genau ist etc. Totaler Blödsinn.

5. Die besten Pro-Gamer (also die aus den Elite-Teams) spielen selten mit mehr als 1.800 dpi, viele CS 1.6-Spieler auch nur mit 800 oder 400 dpi. Deswegen: mehr als 1.800 dpi sind in der Regel unsinnig, es sei denn man bewegt die Maus auf einer Briefmarke.


----------



## vvoll3 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Erklärung: Dpi vs. Sensitivity ??? PCGH Artikel ???*



Woody83 schrieb:


> Was ich wissen will, ist hauptsächlich ob es nun gut ist die DPI/CPI hoch zu stellen wegen der höheren "Abtastung" <--v. jetzt technisch nicht ganz korrekt, und die Empfindlichkeit runter zu stellen, um mehr Präzision zu erhalten?! Habe gelesen, das die DPI Einstellung was mit dem Monitor zu tun hat, also bei 1920x1080 sollte es ca. bei 2000 DPI sein oder so! Die Empfindlichkeit, ist die jetzt nun Software seitig, ja klar, ne?! Das ist doch dann wiederum net gut, da da ja wieder was berechnet wird!



Kommt auf verschiedene Faktoren an, deine cm/360°, welche Sensorwerte nativ sind und auf die Firmware der Maus. Die Formel für die maximal nutzbaren CPI ist:

 (pi * Auflösung in der Weite) / (Echte Sense * tan(fov / 2))



Laudian schrieb:


> DPI = Dots per Inch
> CPI = Counts per Inch
> Beides ist das gleiche und gibt an. um wieviele Pixel sich der  Mauszeiger bewegt, wenn die Maus einen Inch (2,54cm) verschoben wird.
> 
> ...



Im 2D Betrieb ja.

Der Redakteur hat recht wenig Plan von dem was er redet.

Stimmt so nicht, zuweilen DPI nicht gleiche Sense ist.

Edit:

Zitat aus dem Artikel:

"Selbst für professionelle Spieler  genügt schon ein Wert von 10 bis 20 IPS (inkl. großzügigem Sicherheitspolster)."

Warum solche Leute irgendwas auf Internetseiten klatschen dürfen ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Erklärung: Dpi vs. Sensitivity ??? PCGH Artikel ???*



vvoll3 schrieb:


> Warum solche Leute irgendwas auf Internetseiten klatschen dürfen ist mir ein Rätsel.


 Artikel 5, Absatz 1, Grundgesetz: "[SIZE=-1]_Jeder hat das Recht, seine Meinung in Wort, Schrift und Bild frei zu äußern          und zu verbreiten und sich aus allgemein zugänglichen Quellen ungehindert          zu unterrichten_...[/SIZE][SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1]_Eine Zensur findet          nicht statt_.[/SIZE]"

[/SIZE]Artikel 5, Absatz 1, Grundgesetz: "[SIZE=-1]_Kunst und Wissenschaft, Forschung und Lehre sind frei_."

[SIZE=-1]Von richtigen und falschen Inhalten der getätigten A[SIZE=-1]ussagen steht da ni[SIZE=-1]chts,[SIZE=-1] er[SIZE=-1]go ist es -zumindest insoweit- _[SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1]v[/SIZE]erfassungs[/SIZE]konform_. [/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## Laudian (16. März 2013)

*AW: Erklärung: Dpi vs. Sensitivity? PCGH Artikel?*

Und bis auf den einen zitierten Satz der ziemlich unfundiert ist, ist der verlinkte Artikel völlig in Ordnung, zumindest soweit wie ich ihn gelesen habe.


----------



## Woody83 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Erklärung: Dpi vs. Sensitivity? PCGH Artikel?*

Joooooaaaaa das mit den Ausrufezeichen ist halt meine Schreibweise!!! <--- ! 

Werde das mal prüfen wie die Sensibilität unter WinDoof eingestellt ist, und gegebenfalls korrigieren!

Marketing, i know, das hatte ich gelesen in den Threads zuvor! Dennoch war ich mir im letzten Gedankengang nicht sicher, ob, wie ich schrieb, es v. gut ist die DPI hochzustellen und die Empfindlichkeit runter! 

Im Grunde komme ich somit zu dem Schluss, das ich gar nicht so extrem viel DPI benötige! Ich hatte nie ein Treiber installiert für ne Maus. Seit der Roccat, sehe ich das ich mit ca. 800 - 1200 DPI Spiele und damit super klar komme! 

Was macht den jetzt eigentlich die Empfindlichkeit aus? Hat das was mit der Beschleunigung der Maus (der Anfangsbewegung) zu tun? 

Im Übrigen aber, ist die Roccat Kone Pure, geschmeidiger als die die Logi MX518, das merkt man beim Spielen... Musste mich aber vorher natürlich umgewöhnen ))

@vvoll3 Danke für die Formel, aber Bahnhof kommt im Kopf bei mir an, müsste mich damit näher beschäftigen, mit der Formel. Weiß gar nicht ob ich mich da so sehr vertiefen will...

mfg


----------

